# adjustable 510 pin needed for iJoy 5 RDTA



## LeonO (23/5/17)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement 510 pin for my iJoy 5 RDTA?


----------



## Andre (23/5/17)

Would this work?


----------



## DoubleD (23/5/17)

If you're feeling lucky, pop into the local BoltFast and ask if they have any grub screws that size.


----------

